# Light on the Water



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I know everybody has a bunch of these pictures on this board. Post some of your favorite pictures showing light on the water -- doesn't matter what light or what kind of water. I have a few I like (my wife took one of them) but living in Dallas I don't have any great ones.

Laguna Madre, heading out in S. Padre in the morning:



Evening at the S. Padre jetties after watching the dolphins:



Dolphin watching:



The big one:



Moon on the lake:



(Pretty bad -- could have really used a tripod on that one but it was a spur-of-the-moment thing).

Okay -- I know there are some good ones out there to put these to shame!

[_Click on pictures for the full-size image_.]


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Really like that first one, Charles ... 

That's a great idea (Light on the Water) ... it makes you look back through old photos with a focus on one thing. Doing that, I think it'll make me think about specific things in the future as well. It's like focusing on a leaf instead of a forest. Thanks. Here's a few I came across ... Like you, I'm sure there are some great ones out there.

Bob


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

pelican said:


> Really like that first one, Charles ...


 Of course, that is the one my wife took.:rotfl:



pelican said:


> Here's a few I came across ... Like you, I'm sure there are some great ones out there.
> 
> Bob


 Some real nice ones -- thanks for posting them.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Guys I am impressed, by now most of you know how much I appreciate your pics, AWESOME . Bob I have seen a lot of your pics, but the one with the under water Green lights is neat..


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

The first photo was taken in Cozumel. We were staying at La Ceiba resort.

Folks were lying about on lounge chairs watching the sun go down. The water got rough and started splashing up rather violently on the steps where you go down to the water to swim. The posts sticking up are the handrails on the steps.

The second photo is a sailboat at Aransas Pass. We were waiting for it to go by before we crossed over to Lighthouse Lakes Trails in our kayaks.

I took numerous photos of that sailboat as it approached, as it was in the channel in front of us, and as it passed on by. Each photo looked somewhat different, and I wasn't sure why I continued to take the photos, until I took this shot. This was the very last photo I took, and the way the light was shining on the water, it was JUST the photo I was wanting.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> The first photo was taken in Cozumel. We were staying at La Ceiba resort.
> 
> Folks were lying about on lounge chairs watching the sun go down. The water got rough and started splashing up rather violently on the steps where you go down to the water to swim. The posts sticking up are the handrails on the steps.
> 
> ...


 Very nice -- thanks.

My system is simple -- I take a lot of really bad pictures and hope one of them turns out okay!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> ... My system is simple -- I take a lot of really bad pictures and hope one of them turns out okay!


That's my philosophy, too. That's why I love SMALL digital cameras with BIG memory cards!


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

pelican said:


> Really like that first one, Charles ...
> 
> That's a great idea (Light on the Water) ... it makes you look back through old photos with a focus on one thing. Doing that, I think it'll make me think about specific things in the future as well. It's like focusing on a leaf instead of a forest. Thanks. Here's a few I came across ... Like you, I'm sure there are some great ones out there.
> 
> Bob


Wow Pelican...you read my mind. This thread also made me think about some future photo's. I really like the one with the green lights!

I don't have anything great...one from L Livingston and a couple from Cozumel.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pod said:


> Wow Pelican...you read my mind. This thread also made me think about some future photo's. I really like the one with the green lights!
> 
> I don't have anything great...one from L Livingston and a couple from Cozumel.


I really like that first one -- thanks for posting these.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

*One morning in Cabo on the way to the fishing grounds*

Here is one in Cabo San Lucas one morning on the way to the fishing grounds. My wife loves this because she caught a nice stripey that day.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

great pics, Pod, I REALLY like your first one!

here is a moonrise over the jetty, taken with my old school sony


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

*here you go*

Moon set over hillcountry pond


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

*Strait of Juan de Fuca*

Washington State


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Troy Matherne said:


> Here is one in Cabo San Lucas one morning on the way to the fishing grounds. My wife loves this because she caught a nice stripey that day.


Very nice -- I really like the way the reflection picks up the colors.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

dlove said:


> Moon set over hillcountry pond


Nice one.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Cutter -- those are both very good.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

You guys are good !!!


----------



## tight line (Aug 28, 2005)

i kinda thought that was a greenlight under water cool pics liked all of them jay


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Pod, you should have put that first one in the Golden Hour pics ... very nice. Actually they are all nice!

Love the sailboat, Betty ... one day we'll have to tell you about our 30 footer we had. We actually tried to resign our jobs and sail off to the Caribbean for a few years. 

Tony, what can I say ... gotta got to Cabo one day. It's been on my list to take Bay Gal there for probably 10 years to do some deep sea fishing.

Love the moon shots, guys ... it just keeps getting better.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*My contribution...*

17mm lenses aren't all bad guys...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> 17mm lenses aren't all bad guys...


 Hey! That looks familiar!

Very nice one.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Love the reflection and sunrise, Rusty ... very nice.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Here's a few, Lake Conroe and Garwood. I really like the one of Tiki with the green lights and snow.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I like the silohette of the dog. That's a nice touch!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

OUTLAW said:


> Here's a few, Lake Conroe and Garwood. I really like the one of Tiki with the green lights and snow.


 Some really nice ones -- thanks.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*here is mine*

Hot Summer morning sunrise on Trinity Bay, haze even makes the picture look hot. One of them 95 degrees by lunch time days.

Zac


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

*Unrise and set*

These are a few I have snapped.
Marina in Cabo
Southwest Harbor in Maine
Floater in the gulf


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Expectations:*

_"Sun's comin up....water looks great, I'm ready, are you"?_










Thanks for sharing this great picture of "expectations".


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

********* said:


> Hot Summer morning sunrise on Trinity Bay, haze even makes the picture look hot. One of them 95 degrees by lunch time days.
> 
> Zac


 Very nice!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

freespool said:


> These are a few I have snapped.
> Marina in Cabo
> Southwest Harbor in Maine
> Floater in the gulf


 Nice ones -- especially good colors in the Cabo picture. Thanks.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Great pics again, (you guys are good) lol, Zac if we don't get no winter it's gonna be 95 soon ???? I have been telling a lot of folks old man winter is still gonna have some kick !!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Here's a couple I took. Nice thread by the way.

Kelly


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Troy Matherne said:


> Here is one in Cabo San Lucas one morning on the way to the fishing grounds. My wife loves this because she caught a nice stripey that day.


Troy, take a look at this moonshot over the same rocks in Cabo ... very cool

http://www.webshots.com/g/d2006/2-nw/57828.html


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

IseeSpots said:


> Here's a couple I took. Nice thread by the way.
> 
> Kelly


 Those are great!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Bump in light of this month's contest topic.

[NB my pics won't show up until my photo host gets its act back together!]


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Troy Matherne said:


> Here is one in Cabo San Lucas one morning on the way to the fishing grounds. My wife loves this because she caught a nice stripey that day.


 Wow, love the colors and golden light of this one.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

here's a few i took last year that might come under the Light on Water idea... well, the first three might not... i need to take some more photos. 

Milford Sound









Glenorchy, Queenstown









Glenorchy, Queenstown









Tasman Sea


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't know about anyone else, but the "Milford Sound" picture has the look of an added poem and a SALE!!!! Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

lol i'll work on something rich... you buyin'?  just kidding. it'll be good practise for my end of year goal.


----------

